#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Discovery 2013 Geographix

## carlito666

Does anyone have it?

See More: Discovery 2013 Geographix

----------


## landmarkppl

yes i have it,
back again if some one know.
i have full setup and with new LMtool but not having license waiting for

----------


## carlito666

good, share it with people

----------


## busheler

Yes, share with us
Thank you in advance
Some big man will do the Li--- for us

----------


## thealexis

Please share the installer

----------


## carlito666

?? Where is it?

----------


## phanteon

looking for tutos too

----------

